# Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich



## bine (16. August 2006)

In einem wunderbaren Angelteich in der Steiermark ist ein großes Unglück geschehen. Ich habe hier mal den Link für Euch: http://www.trifthanslteich.at/galerie/galerie5.htm#

Jeder Euro Spende ist für den Erhalt und Wiederbesatz dieses einzigartigen Angelteiches (der größte verendete Wels mit 2,80m) absolut wichtig.

Wenn ihr spenden wollt und wollt Euch die Auslandsgebühr sparen, dann könnt ihr gerne auf ein von mir eingerichtetes (deutsches) Bankkonto einzahlen. Ich leite das Geld dann umgehend an die Besitzer des Teiches weiter!!

Bei Interesse bekommt ihr die Bankdaten per PN! 

BITTE HELFT, dieser Familie, Ihren seit über 17 Jahren bestehenden Familienbetrieb zu erhalten.


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82514

Hallo Bine,

der Leipziger hat diesbezüglich schon nen Thread eröffnet. Ehrlich gesagt müßte man zuerst den Besitzer helfen, Helfen im Sinn von "Aufklärungsarbeit in Sachen Gewässerbewirtschaftung"...

... ist meine Meinung.


----------



## dorschhai (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Wäre durch regelmäßige Kontrollen sicherlich vermeidbar gewesen, wenn man sich mal die Vergiftungsursache durchliest. Zu viel Fisch, .... 
Zudem ist es ein gewerblicher Betrieber, ihm sollte seine Einnahmequelle eigentlich am Herzen liegen und notwendige Vorkehrungen zum Erhalt treffen. Gibt ja auch evt. Versicherungen für sowas (gibts ja für fast alles).

Sorry, daher kein Verständnis, gibt wichtigere Dinge für die man Spenden kann aber doch nicht für sowas "Verantwortungsloses".

Meine Meinung.


----------



## bine (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

@Kurzer
Sorry, das hab ich nicht gesehen, dass es da schon ein Thema gibt.#d 

@all
wenn jemand helfen will, dann soll er - und wenn nicht, dann nicht. #6 Da es sich um deren "Lebenswerk" handelt, denke ich nicht, dass es fahrlässig war. Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Schon recht heftig, wenn man die Bilder anschaut.

Dass es sich um einen "Gewerblichen" handelt, hab ich erst beim durchforsten der Webseiten gesehen. 

Unter dem Link für dem Teich steht dann was von 1,5 Ha |kopfkrat  - ist das etwa der betreffende See????????

Seh ich dann die verendeten Fische, frag ich mich allen ernstes, wie die da überhaupt noch schwimmen konnten? |kopfkrat 

Wäre es nicht Vergiftung, hätte ich eher auf Lungenembolie aufgrund Bettlägerigkeit getiptr.


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

@Bine

ist doch nicht so wild ;-> Wollte Dir nur den Hinweis geben, dass man darüber schon debattiert.

Ich finde den Bestand für diese Gewässergröße auch viel zu viel. Hoffe jedoch das sich das Gewässer bald erholt und das der Besitzer eine Lehre daraus gezogen hat.


----------



## Murphy88 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

@ Bine - Dein Ansinnen in allen Ehren #6 

Aber das ist ein gewerblicher Fischereibetrieb, der sich mit der Materie auskennen und verantwortungsvoll mit der Umwelt umgehen sollte. Offensichtlich hat er das nicht und somit die Quittung für sein Handeln bekommen. Da fände ich es angemessener, den durch die Hitzeperiode betroffenen Landwirten zu helfen oder Fischereibetrieben, die durch ein hohes Kormoranaufkommen geschädigt wurden.


----------



## Zander01 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*



bine schrieb:


> Wenn ihr spenden wollt und wollt Euch die Auslandsgebühr sparen, dann könnt ihr gerne auf ein von mir eingerichtetes (deutsches) Bankkonto einzahlen. Ich leite das Geld dann umgehend an die Besitzer des Teiches weiter!!
> Bei Interesse bekommt ihr die Bankdaten per PN!
> BITTE HELFT, dieser Familie, Ihren seit über 17 Jahren bestehenden Familienbetrieb zu erhalten.


 
Also wenn ich dir jetzt eine Spende überweisen würde auf ein (deutsches) Bankkonto, dann würde ich als Österreicher sehr wohl Auslandsspesen verrechnet bekommen. Du überweist es dann wieder nach Österreich und musst dann wieder Auslandsspesen bezahlen.

Zu dem Vorfall selbst:
Habe mir den Link durchgelesen und auch die Fotos angesehen.
Tjo was soll ich sagen..... SELBER SCHULD!
Das hat man vom Catch&Relase !
Die Fischerl werden immer größer und werden auch immer mehr -> der Teich aber nicht!
Auch denke ich das der Familie nicht wirklich der finanzielle Ruin bevorsteht, da man ja keine eigenen Köderfische mitnehmen darf sondern sie für einen kleinen Beitrag von 1,60€ pro Stück kaufen muss! #d 
Essen und Trinken darf man auch nicht mitnehmen, muss man auch dort kaufen! 
Ich frage mich auch wann der Teich das letzte mal ausgebaggert bzw. abgelassen worden ist.
Tja man sollte bei so einer Teichwirtschaft nicht nur den Profit Aufmerksamkeit schenken sondern auch den fischerln was gutes tun. Dann klappts auch mit der Wasserqualität.

So und nur könnt ihr mit den Steinen nach mir werfen.

Schwupps und weg bin ich.:q


----------



## Zopenhunter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Das ist doch ein komerzieller Angelpuff, oder? Die Tageskarte kostet dort stolze 30EUR und man darf nicht mal selbst was zu Essen mitbringen.

Sorry, warum sollte man da was spenden???


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Es muß ja auch ein paar Angler in der Vergangenheit gegeben gaben, die diese Anlage besucht haben.
Also hat er genau die Interessen dieser  "Angler "erfüllt.
Es ist wie überall im Leben, so lange alles Gut geht, sagt kein Mensch etwas, nö im Gegenteil man fährt hin und angelt und kann dann noch schön angeben .
Für mich hat der Anlagenbetreiber keine Spende verdient, sonder ein Lebenslanges Berufsverbot.

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dir jetzt eine Spende überweisen würde auf ein (deutsches) Bankkonto, dann würde ich als Österreicher sehr wohl Auslandsspesen verrechnet bekommen. Du überweist es dann wieder nach Österreich und musst dann wieder Auslandsspesen bezahlen.
> Zu dem Vorfall selbst:
> Habe mir den Link durchgelesen und auch die Fotos angesehen.
> Tjo was soll ich sagen..... SELBER SCHULD!
> ...



|good: 

Das mit dem Essen ist/war ja wohl die grösste Frechheit.

lg
Werner


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Es ist sicherlich sehr schade, was an diesem Gewässer geschehen ist. -Schade vor allem um die schönen Fische! 
Aber wie schon vielfach angemerkt wurde, muss man sich in diesem Fall wirklich fragen, inwiefern das Dilemma nicht zu einem großen Teil vom Gewässerbewirtschafter durch gnadenlosen Überbesatz selbstverschuldet ist. Sorry, die fatalen Auswirkungen hätten einfach erahnt werden müssen und hätte ich jetzt auch nur die leiseste Idee für den anschließenden Bestandswiederaufbau spenden zu wollen, müsste ich mich doch allen Ernstes fragen, ob ich mit meinem Spendengeld nicht eine erneute Katastrophe in diesem Teich herauf beschwöre...|rolleyes


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Schade um die Fische, aber durch die falsche bewirtschaftung hat der Betreiber der Anlage selber Schuld.


----------



## Trollvater (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Hallo Bine / Boardis|kopfkrat 
Da hat der Betreiber selber Schuld!!!:m 
Dafür Spenden??? Sehe ich nicht ein.|kopfkrat 
Die Anlage schließen wegen 0 Ahnung ,das wäre doch nee Lösung.:m 
Aber jetzt mal im ernst.:2/3 sind Tot jetzt hat endlich das letzte Drittel genug Platz zum schwimmen.#6 
Sehe ich auch so.
Nicht immer nur Reibach machen Bewirtschaften ist Angesagt!!
Das ist doch ein komerzieller Angelpuff, oder? Die Tageskarte kostet dort stolze 30EUR und man darf nicht mal selbst was zu Essen mitbringen.
Sorry, warum sollte man da was spenden???|kopfkrat


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Ich finde es nur schlimm, dass dieser Fall leider kein Einzelfall ist. Viele Teiche wurden angepachtet, ausgebeutet und fallen gelassen.

Dieser Besitzer hat diesen Fall an die große Glocke gehangen und aus diesem Grund sind sehr viele Angler frustriert über diesen Vorfall.

Die Dunkelziffer ähnlicher Fälle liegt jedoch weitaus höher.


----------



## Räuberschreck (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Es der Fische wegen traurig, da sie es nicht verdient haben so jämmerlich zu sterben!

Mir ist der Teich bekannt, und ich kann die zuvor beschriebenen Umstände (Tageskartenpreis, Köderfischpreis, keine eigene Jause, etc) nur bestätigen!

Ich würde jetzt sofort einen neuen Aufruf starten:
SPENDET KEINEN CENT FÜR DIE WIEDERERRICHTUNG DER TEICHANLAGE - jeder vernünftige Fischer oder Naturliebhaber würde das einsehen!!!!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Betreiber jetzt in Geldnöten sind, denn Jahrelang haben sie keinen Arbeitsaufwand mit dem Teich und den Fischen gehabt, sondern nur die Taschen GANZ weit aufgemacht !!! Pfui -- Anscheinend gibt es ja doch noch Gerechtigkeit!

Gruss Martin


----------



## bine (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

@Zander01
das mit der kostenlosen Überweisung war auch nur für deutsche gemeint!!!!(was ja logisch gewesen wäre)#6 

@all
könnte jemand diesen Thread löschen, ich hab es aus erster Unwissenheit reingestellt, ohne dass ich mir die Fakten dazu näher angeschaut habe. Möchte aber die erneute Diskussion hierum vermeiden!!! 

Also bitte THREAD LÖSCHEN (sonst geht das ja auch immer)

....und jetzt könnt ihr mich teeren und federn.....#c


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

@Bine

nee nee, Du wirst doch nicht geteert und gefedert ;-> um Himmels willen!!!


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*



Kurzer schrieb:


> @Bine
> 
> nee nee, Du wirst doch nicht geteert und gefedert ;-> um Himmels willen!!!


 

Aber dem Betreiber der Anlage würde solch eine Aktion vieleicht mal wachrütteln.


----------



## Anni (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

warum wird das nicht gelöscht #c ich glaub ich werde den boss bitten dieses zu tun


----------



## Timmy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

War doch lieb von Dir gemeint Bine!!!!!!
Helfen wollen kann niemals falsch sein!

Wird bestimmt bald gelöscht.....|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Ich werde das nicht (gern) löschen, weil ich es gut finde, wenn solche Sachen auch rauskommen.

Wenn Boardies gerne helfen und dabei letztlich vergackeiert werden, finde ich es sinnvoll sowas stehen zu lassen, damit sowas auch bekannt wird.

Respekt fürs Egangement, bine!


----------



## dorschhai (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werde das nicht (gern) löschen, weil ich es gut finde, wenn solche Sachen auch rauskommen.
> 
> Wenn Boardies gerne helfen und dabei letztlich vergackeiert werden, finde ich es sinnvoll sowas stehen zu lassen, damit sowas auch bekannt wird.
> 
> Respekt fürs Egangement, bine!



Finde ich auch, sollte ruhig Online bleiben.


----------



## Anni (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werde das nicht (gern) löschen, weil ich es gut finde, wenn solche Sachen auch rauskommen.
> 
> Wenn Boardies gerne helfen und dabei letztlich vergackeiert werden, finde ich es sinnvoll sowas stehen zu lassen, damit sowas auch bekannt wird.
> 
> Respekt fürs Egangement, bine!


 
thomas es gibt doch schon nen tread im board 
lösch diesen bitte


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eure Hilfe wird dringend benötigt - Unglück am Trifthanslteich*

Hier gehts zum anderen Thread zum Thema>>>


----------

